
FileBazaar Joins the Lightning Charge Lapps - nadaviv
https://blockstream.com/2018/03/22/filebazaar-joins-the-lightning-charge-lapps.html
======
nadaviv
Source code:
[https://github.com/ElementsProject/filebazaar](https://github.com/ElementsProject/filebazaar)

Demo gif:
[https://twitter.com/shesek/status/976967775309762561](https://twitter.com/shesek/status/976967775309762561)

